# Daiwa CROSSFIRE-X 2000,



## Jamiewolf (8. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute kennt Jemand diese Rolle oder ein Ähnliche wo ich nihct mehr wie 30€ ausgeben muss. Euer Malte ;+#h


Daiwa CROSSFIRE-X Die  neue Crossfire-X Serie ist eine Allroundserie, die mit einem  exzellenten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis glänzt. 5 Kugellager sorgen für  einen sehr weichen und runden Lauf dieser Rollen. Ob auf Forelle,  Karpfen, Hecht, Barsch oder Zander - in dieser Serie findet man für  jeden Zielfisch die passende Rolle.​​ ​​ 

5 Kugellager
Infinite-Rücklaufsperre
ABS Aluminium Weitwurfspule
Twist Buster Schnurlaufröllchen (Patent-Nr. EP087676081)
Longlife Bügelfeder
Stainless-Steel Schrauben
Gewicht: 290g
Übersetzung: 5.3:1
Schnurfassung: 0.25mm/125m
Schnureinzug: 70cm


----------



## Zepfi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Daiwa CROSSFIRE-X 2000,*

http://www.raubfisch.com/DE/shop/cd...0de-4471-a129-649612ee2acf/productdetail.aspx

kostet ohne Porto momentan 30Euro. Die Crossfire ist auch nicht das schlechteste aber in der Preisklasse machen 5Euro viel aus also wenns irgendwie geht nimm ne Spro Passion oder die oben genannte Ryobi


----------

